# Tri tip alternative



## 357mag (Mar 5, 2019)

I can't find tritip in my grocery store meat dept. What can I substitute for it, what is an equivalent cut of meat?


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 5, 2019)

It is basically just off the sirloin, and has more fat.  You could go for a top sirloin roast, but look for a lot of marbling.


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 5, 2019)

I would say top sirloin sometimes called Top of Iowa


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2019)

Sirloin Cap, Picanha, Coulotte, Top Sirloin, Top Butt, as they sound, the top of the sirloin. Tri-tip is the Bottom of the sirloin primal. Since tho top portion of the sirloin is less active it is more tender than theTri-tip. More expense but frequently on sale is a Boneless Strip Loin. On the Bone this is the larger muscle of T-Bone and Porterhouse Steaks...JJ


----------



## schlotz (Mar 6, 2019)

The IMPS # for Tri-Tip is 185C.  Have you talked to your meat dept manager and asked if he would order for you?
(Institutional Meat Purchase Specifications - from the USDA)


----------

